# Things that bug me.



## nonac (Jul 4, 2016)

7d Mk II, 100mm f/2.8L macro with Image Stabilization ON, 600ex-rt in softbox, AI Servo, handheld.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2016)

nonac said:


> 7d Mk II, 100mm f/2.8L macro with Image Stabilization ON, 600ex-rt in softbox, AI Servo, handheld.




Beautiful pictures. Well done, nonac.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 4, 2016)

Well done.
-r


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 4, 2016)

Si nice! Great talent!


----------



## nonac (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks all. I get started with my macro lens and I can't put it down! Did you notice the two teeny-tiny drops of water on the left eye of the fly?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 4, 2016)

nonac said:


> Thanks all. I get started with my macro lens and I can't put it down! Did you notice the two teeny-tiny drops of water on the left eye of the fly?



Yes, I noticed for sure. I considered getting into macro at one point and decided I don't have the patience and it's too hard to get back up off the ground.

I'm always impressed with good macro shots.


----------



## Geek (Jul 7, 2016)

Very nice, well done!

I didn't think you could use 7D Mk II or any crop camera to take pictures like these. Thought it had to be a full frame camera. 8)


----------



## mtam (Jul 9, 2016)

These are stunning. Would you mind sharing what shutter speed / aperture these were shot at?


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 9, 2016)

mtam said:


> These are stunning. Would you mind sharing what shutter speed / aperture these were shot at?



The EXIF data is included in every image except the first. For example, the last image was shot at f/11 @ 1/200, with the EF 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro and flash.


----------



## nonac (Jul 15, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all. I get started with my macro lens and I can't put it down! Did you notice the two teeny-tiny drops of water on the left eye of the fly?
> ...



Yes, I agree with that getting off the ground thing! It gets harder every year. 

Using a flash with macro makes a world of difference. I rarely shoot anything like this anymore an off camera flash in a small softbox.


----------



## nonac (Jul 16, 2016)

Fly.


----------



## mtam (Aug 6, 2016)

Yellow Jacket found dead inside my house. body split in half 

8 sec f/57 iso 100 105mm


----------



## clbayley (Aug 28, 2016)

Baby grasshopper...found it while mowing my lawn. 

CB


----------



## Ardan (Oct 24, 2016)

Fly (suillinae spec.) on mushroom

5diii, 100mm L, 0.8s, f16, iso200



Suillinae sp. on mushroom. by Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr


----------



## Besisika (Oct 24, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Well done.
> -r


+1, simply nice!


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 24, 2016)

7Dii+MR-14EX


----------

